# Boston area LFS's



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm headed to beantown for the weekend and I'm looking for good LFS's to visit when I hae some time to myself.

Any recommendations?

Thanks.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rishy21 (May 31, 2006)

Depending on where you will visit : 

I have been to Lovely Pets and Skipton's and I like them both 

Lovely Pets
69 Parkingway
Quincy, MA 02169
(617) 786-1898

Skipton's Pet Center
70 Southampton Street
Boston, MA 02118
(617)541-0520

I have not been to the places below but people have good opinions . 
Good idea to call them or check online for the store hours.

Uncle Ned's Fish Factory
1590 Main St. (Rte. 109)
Millis, MA 02054
(508) 533-5969

Tropical Fish Frenzy
532 Main St
Indian Orchard, MA 01151-1222


----------



## jart (Mar 13, 2005)

Does anyone care to add to this thread?
I may be heading that way this fall.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Tropic Isle Aquarium
4 Pierce St (RT9)
Framingham, MA
508-875-5303

Huge store>>>hundreds of tanks.
Large SW section
FW fish of all types
Live plants
Live food
Full line of equipment and supplies
Knowledgeable staff


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

uncle neds doesnt have quite the selection but they have better fish. 

tropic isle is a nice place, equipment is over priced, fish and plants are priced ok. the owners of this store are very rude though. try to talk to one of the employees and you'll get better service


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

timwag2001 said:


> tropic isle is a nice place, equipment is over priced, fish and plants are priced ok. the owners of this store are very rude though. try to talk to one of the employees and you'll get better service


You got that nailed correctly.


----------

